# Rear Bumper Insert/ Rocker Panel Fasteners?



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been trying to put an 06' GTO back together and it seems like I end up coming to a lot of dead ends when it comes to little parts.

The last couple things I need are the rear bumper insert and the rocker panel fasteners. Now, with the insert, are the fasteners just the little push pins, or are they screw in style push pins? Went to a few hardware stores and also auto zone trying to find some push pins that would work. The ones I picked up were no good. The OEM ones on gmpartshouse.com I think were about $3.50 a piece.

Now on the rocker panel, it appears that those push pins that go underneath the vehicle are very shallow. Wasn't able to find anything in stores that looked like it would work and didn't see a listing on gmpartshouse.com

Have any of you ran into these problems before? Any ways out other than buying the fasteners from the dealer? Any help would be great, thank you


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, Soooooo, any ideas? Or at least, can someone tell me what type and/or size these fasteners are? 



LS2Monaro said:


> Hey everyone, I've been trying to put an 06' GTO back together and it seems like I end up coming to a lot of dead ends when it comes to little parts.
> 
> The last couple things I need are the rear bumper insert and the rocker panel fasteners. Now, with the insert, are the fasteners just the little push pins, or are they screw in style push pins? Went to a few hardware stores and also auto zone trying to find some push pins that would work. The ones I picked up were no good. The OEM ones on gmpartshouse.com I think were about $3.50 a piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolleonidas (Jan 11, 2009)

Any idea where I can find the rear bumper insert?


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

hey guys check here High Perfomance Salvage, inc.
i bought my 06 bumper and everything from him real nice and was reasonable price 
the bottom plastic part had fastners that kinda screw in not your typical push pin but from what i heard they arent strong and can come off so mite wana make your own fasters


----------



## kolleonidas (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you. i'm still trying to find the insert. i guess mine just fell off or was ripped off.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

LS2Monaro said:


> Hey everyone, I've been trying to put an 06' GTO back together and it seems like I end up coming to a lot of dead ends when it comes to little parts.
> 
> The last couple things I need are the rear bumper insert and the rocker panel fasteners. Now, with the insert, are the fasteners just the little push pins, or are they screw in style push pins? Went to a few hardware stores and also auto zone trying to find some push pins that would work. The ones I picked up were no good. The OEM ones on gmpartshouse.com I think were about $3.50 a piece.
> 
> ...


Those little fasteners at your local Stealership run about $10 a piece, so I replaced one of mine with something I cooked up. Yeh, they wanted to sell me all 10 for $100, I don't think soooo.


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

All the fasteners on the gto seem expensive. like the clips that hold on the grilles cost me 50 bucks in clips.

I would try finding a fastenal near you. We deal with them at work and i have their catalog and they have all kinds of automotive fasteners in there.


----------

